# Going to start making plows for all Loco's



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We have been having quite a bit of rain in the past few days. So running the trains has been off and on.. So today we was cleaning up around the layout and wiped the tracks down to get the stuff that fell on to them.. 
We ran our center cab with a track cleaning car with a plow on it a few times around and then we decided to run our SD40-2 with an GP38-2 around. WOW... and what a surprise on the front of the SD40-2 and down the side of both of them coming down by the walk way... They both have small plows on them and good thing.. they must of went thru some messy Kat poop right after tracks were cleaned.








Found the mess, it's out behind our storage shed that where the tracks was out of site. 
Had to wash the tracks down and time to clean up the stinky Eng's.
We're use to running over a Snail or frog but not this stuff...
Boy what a mess..If wasn't for the plows I would of had to clean up the fuel tanks and motor blocks. 

*Has anyone have these problems with animals on your layouts*









Glad it wasn't a big dog doo........That probably would of derailed the train and a days work cleaning. 
Old saying here now is Kick the Kat if something goes wrong. laf


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel,

Stop using kitty litter for ballast!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Or get rid of the cat. I'm guessing you do not have a dog or you would really be in trouble. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

A dog can be trained not to dump on the tracks. Cats, on the other hand, seem to do as they please!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't get poo, I get tailings from wildcat miners dumping dirt on my tracks! 

If they weren't so darned cute, I'd get mad. Instead I get the shovel and trowel.... 

I always walk the line before every first run, Ma Nature can never leave Good Enough alone! 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on the dog. Strays you have no control. I have that problem with neighbors dogs. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 09 Dec 2010 02:01 PM 
Noel,

Stop using kitty litter for ballast!! 










*I knew I was doing something wrong...hahahaha But do use some sand in the mortor for ballast in places..
*
*I think I found the coulprit. Baby Possium... Was out there a few nights ago and found him or her walking the tracks. There in that place, about a foot off the ground. 
Using it as a freeway I guess.. 

* *Our Tinker Bell doggie (Peke) can't jump up that high and Kats don't like it out side much..If I go inside the house the kat's make a Bee ling for the doggie door. *

*Anyway my Eng's & ltracks are clean now.. *









Merry Christmas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well,

Im finally glad your cuttin threw the crap,

And getting on with it.

He he he


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 12 Dec 2010 01:47 PM 
Well,

Im finally glad your cuttin threw the crap,

And getting on with it.

He he he


























HO HO HO...............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HA HA HA HA..............


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"The MOON on the rump of the newly-rolled snowman,
Made my face glow like an over-heated frypan!"

YEP!
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They are known as crap plows.







Later RJD


----------

